# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كان لنا ذكريات جميلة هنا....

## MR.X

مهما ابتعدنا ... لنا عودة ... كان لنا ذكريات جميلة هنا..كان لنا اصدقاء عزيزين هنا ..ابعدتنا السنين ومنعتنا الظروف من التواجد ... ولكن لم تمنعنا الذكريات الجميلة من متابعة هذا الصرح  الجميل ...

ما لفت انتباهي هو .. ان اغلب مواضيعي التي اضفتها في ما مضى منذ زمن ما زالت موجودة ...

صديقي حسان .. بعد طول غياب .. لكم من كل احترام وتقدير .. وبالتوفيق  ان شاء الله ...

وكما بدأت انهي ... كان لنا ذكرى وبصمة هنا ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

سيد ربيع .. كتير مشتاقلك انت وكل الأعضاء .. بالفعل من اجمل الذكريات .. بنفسي كل حدا بهالمنتدى يطمني عنه ويحكيلي شو صار معه بهالكم سنة يلي مرقوا ؛ وبنفسي احكي شغلات كتير.
حبي للجميع

----------

